# Sourdough expiration date?



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a neighbor who is a fanatic about expiration dates. Now he thinks my sourdough bread is icky because it MUST be past it's expiration date. After all, the starter is decades old so OBVIOUSLY it is past it's expiration date, right?

This poor fellow has problems with fresh pork roasts, too. I don't know what the expiration date on it is, but it was trying to bite me this morning! You'd think that would be fresh enough for just about anybody. No expiration date on the brown, green and blue eggs and he's concerned not only about the lack of expiration dates but that the eggs are not white.

Does anyone out there put expiration dates on their home grown food?


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

hotzcatz said:


> Does anyone out there put expiration dates on their home grown food?


I don't for most. It's fresh ...just picked, slaughtered, and so on either today, yesterday (or whatever). I do date eggs - to sell them in NC they're supposed to be labeled with a "best by" date that's no more than 45 days from date laid.

Too bad about your neighbor being so obsessive. He's been trained well by the mass food manufacturers and factory farms.  What a shame.


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

PS .... on sourdough starter .....

King Aurthur proudly sells a starter that they BOAST of being 240 yrs old.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/tips/tip48481.html - scroll about 1/3 of the way down, under "Beg, Borrow or Buy"


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, that's just it, the sourdough starter is decades old so he's all freaked out about it. I suppose if King Aurthur's starter is 240 years old and mine is only 60 or so, then it's got scads of time before the "expiration date". I still doubt that will cheer the poor fellow up much, he does try to be polite and eat something at gatherings, but it is really difficult for him. He actually likes white bread, white eggs, packaged lunch meat, etc. You'd think a bachelor would want some home cooking, but he's still a bachelor for a reason, I guess.

That's an interesting website on the sour dough! I always think I should catch a few wild yeasts just to see if they would be different than the existing starter.

Chicken eggs can last for 45 days? Wow! That's longer than I keep them around usually. We don't get enough of them that we don't eat them all after a bit. I'll try writing the "born on" date on them since it's a bit much fuss to figure 45 days later for an expiration date.


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

45 days ...well, they're stale by then of course.  Scary what's allowed into the food supply.

Oh my, yes, no need to wonder why he's single! I could not "be with" someone with those kind of eating habits and food misconceptions past cooking one meal. LOL He really needs help or education, but I honestly don't believe I could handle it.


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

Well you can pick your friends but you can't pick your neighbors.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

If the sourdough starter is still able to raise dough then it plainly cannot be outdated.

.....Alan.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

I read somewhere that any sourdough starter becomes the equivalent of the local wild yeasts. Each time it's fed, regardless of the original source, it gradually becomes innoculated with the local yeast. 

There's really no help for a fellow mentioned at the start of this thread, IMHO. Some people are so far removed from the actual sources of food, they have no concept of reality. Wonder if they's stop buying McDonalds fries if they saw those taters coming from the ground?

Lee


----------

